# unable Access Shared folders on 2003 server



## vu3vks (Nov 4, 2009)

We have 2003 File server some times domain users unable to access shared folders i have symantec endpoint installed ran full scan nothing found. server service restarted even-though it appearing as running it is getting solved after rebooting only Anyone please suggest permanent solution.

veerendra

[email protected]


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is there any security set up on these shared folders to allow access by security group membership? If it doesn't work on occasion it sounds like the clients are not domain members or logged on to the domain.


----------



## vu3vks (Nov 4, 2009)

ya Rockn,
We have security setup each user can access their own folder only normally it will works well but suddenly sometines what happens all of sudden users unable to access their folders i have restarted server service but no use only if i restart server then every thing work normally.


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Are they getting an error message when trying to access the folder or do they not see the folder at all?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would check the time on the server. I know it sounds weird, but a domain controller who's time is off can cause problems at the client level. I would also check the server error logs to see what is going on, I am sure something is logged.


----------



## vu3vks (Nov 4, 2009)

they can see the folder but unable to access initially they can see the folder it open's up slowly afterwords it won't open at all.


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Have you looked at the server log as Rockn suggested? How do they access the folder? a mapped drive or by exploring the network?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It may also be a communications error with a bad NIC or cable causing the issue. If you are using TCP/IP as a protocol it should work. Do you have any security or virus software running on the server? If so try disabling them and see what happens to the access.


----------



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

give ur users full access rights to the folders


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Read Only access would not cause this issue so giving them full access is not a solution.


----------



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

create one folder as the parent folder folder and give full access to this folder and create subfolders within this parent folder and give users permission to this subfolders


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I believe they already know how to create shares lebalang their users cannot access the shares.


----------



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

check permissions given within your group policies whether you have the same users in other groups who also belong to another group but given different permission bez this can overright they permisssion if not done properly


----------

